# I've become a much more "effective" Uber driver ("ant" for newbies) because of UP.net. How has UP.net made you make more money/make better decisions?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I just thought of writing this post upon reflection after a night of Ubering. I joined way back in 2015, but I was silent for years. Just observing, and learning. Thanks be to God and the Universe for UP.net. I always learned such valuable information about everything to do with Ubering over the years. It was just such a helpful tool to assist in the relentless horrors that the mothership inflicted on us...and continues to do so. It has definitely gotten worse over the years. I have come around to see that we are like the rebellion in the Star Wars saga. And Dara and the rest of corporate are basically Darth Vader and The Empire. The stormtroopers who are known to be terrible shots and miss all the time remind me of Uber support, who constantly send us "missed" replies which hurt far more than help.

Once the pandemic hit, I needed an outlet to share the increasing frustrations and immense increase in anxiety Ubering / "anting" all through the pandemic. Being with others during this terribly taxing time has alleviated much vexation for me. So I ask, how has joining UP.net helped you? During this pandemic, actively sharing stories, reading others' advice, getting great advice, has helped me adapt and become a much better ant. Well, my attitude towards Uber and pax has diminished dramatically, but that goes with the territory of driving all through this pandemic, which has been somewhat of a not so happy experience.

Can we do a Top 50 list of how UP.net has changed you to become a better ant? Maybe a even higher number?

I'll start...

1) Allowed me to be with commiserating soldier ants who can understand the plights of Ubering this past year as we all battled in the trenches.
2) Permitted me to laugh at the absurdity of what is going on now
3) Assisted me to make better choices on what will make me better money/higher earnings per hour.
4) Helped me to realize what a piece of shi* company Uber really is, and why I must view it as The Evil Empire
5) Allowed me to view pax with clearer vision.

Thanks for reading and hopefully you can add to the list...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

1) I don’t care about being a better Uber driver
2) I care about making more money
3) it has helped me there

I completely reject that being a better driver leads to making tips make up for the low rates of pay on the whole over a month


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

So you let an Uber driver intimidate you into injecting neurotoxins into your bloodstream. How does that make you a better Uber driver?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Can we do a Top 50 list of how UP.net has changed you to become a better ant?


A better ant? Perhaps not, but UP.net has certainly honed my many skills as a miscreant. It would perhaps be better left to others to name what those skills might be.

Law enforcement personnel need not respond. :biggrin:
.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

wallae said:


> 1) I don't care about being a better Uber driver
> 2) I care about making more money
> 3) it has helped me there
> 
> I completely reject that being a better driver leads to making tips make up for the low rates of pay on the whole over a month


You are right. I suppose that I meant "a more effective" Uber driver (i.e. make better choices/more money)? I think I have time to edit my post to reflect what you said. I'll attempt to change the title now. Thanks.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve also learned from the post here why we will never make any money.
..... well I went 52 minutes to pick up someone yesterday and the ride only paid $3.27
Told how stupid they are
Followed by another post by the same person the next week
So I went 47 minutes to get someone and the ride only paid $2.27


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> So you let an Uber driver intimidate you into injecting neurotoxins into your bloodstream. How does that make you a better Uber driver?


You got me. I should think twice now. I'll edit that part. I think I have time. I believe what I really mean is that I'll have an opinion, and UP.net members who I respect and trust may have a vastly different opinion. I fancy myself a person who does listen and carefully examine my own position as such when countered...and be willing to change my stance if presented with a valid opposing opinion. Since you posted, I read the other post regarding vaccines and some other members backed not getting the vaccine.......so now I need to consider the issue more. But this is what I am talking about which is helpful...at least for me. I value contrasting opinions and views which counter my own. (I was able to edit that particular numbered fact to better express that other members help me make careful choices)



Who is John Galt? said:


> A better ant? Perhaps not, but UP.net has certainly honed my many skills as a miscreant. It would perhaps be better left to others to name what those skills might be.
> 
> Law enforcement personnel need not respond. :biggrin:
> .


You always make me laugh and smile in a good way with your responses. Take care bro!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

When I started coming here it was actually the beginning of the end. I realized anting was not very profitable at all, especially when you consider you're only really sucking the equity out of your car. 

I did make some decent money at the height of the pandemic doing Instacart last year, also because I could drive my reliable backup hooptie and the extra miles didn't really matter.

But seeing the cynicism on here made me think twice about Ubering, especially with a nice-ish vehicle. I haven't done very many rides at all the past 12 months. Maybe 150 or so.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> You got me. I should think twice now. I'll edit that part. I think I have time. I believe what I really mean is that I'll have an opinion, and UP.net members who I respect and trust may have a vastly different opinion. I fancy myself a person who does listen and carefully examine my own position as such when countered...and be willing to change my stance if presented with a valid opposing opinion. Since you posted, I read the other post regarding vaccines and some other members backed not getting the vaccine.......so now I need to consider the issue more. But this is what I am talking about which is helpful...at least for me. I value contrasting opinions and views which counter my own. (I was able to edit that particular numbered fact to better express that other members help me make careful choices)
> 
> 
> You always make me laugh and smile in a good way with your responses. Take care bro!


>>>I fancy myself ??

Are you writing some sort of a 19th century novel?

Or maybe it's this??


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

wallae said:


> >>>I fancy myself ??
> 
> Are you writing some sort of a 19th century novel?
> 
> Or maybe it's this??


LOLOL...you are too much bro. My writing I admit can tend to gravitate to the abstruse or ostensibly...even pedantic. I apologize. It is just my writing style which I have to reign in.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> LOLOL...you are too much bro. My writing I admit can tend to gravitate to the abstruse or ostensibly...even pedantic. I apologize. It is just my writing style which I have to reign in.


No don't. It's strangely Whitmanesque in range, almost the exact opposite in aesthetic compulsion, and continues to evoke that trembling atmospheric accumulative. Almost hinting at a cruel, an inexorably serene timelessness.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

$3 ain't worth it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I learned long ago the the risk outweighs the reward doing Uber, at least in my market. I haven't driven for well over a year.
But I like to come on here to learn from the mistakes of others.

Someone who finances a new car to work for Uber and a year later finds out that they're underwater on the loan.

Someone who leases a car from Uber, but now has no work because of the pandemic and is just now realizing what the word "risk" means.

Someone who drives after midnight and is rewarded with a couple of random bullet holes in their car.

Someone who picks up at Wal-mart and grocery stores and wonders why they have a bad experience.

Someone who picks up drunks and is surprised when one of them pukes in the car.

Someone who takes 40 minutes to deliver a $3 McDonalds order and figures out they got paid less than a third-world farm worker.

There's no shortage of experiences to be learned from here.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I learned long ago the the risk outweighs the reward doing Uber, at least in my market. I haven't driven for well over a year.
> But I like to come on here to learn from the mistakes of others.
> 
> Someone who finances a new car to work for Uber and a year later finds out that they're underwater on the loan.
> ...


Which could all be averted if you think before you do.
I am seriously surprised at the fact that drivers are all shocked with all these experiences.... like seriously? did ya'll think the experience was going to be "I go, I drive when/where I want, I make more than a doctor or a lawyer, I go home and enjoy"?... Drivers have really high expectations of this and hence so jaded.

I drive when I want, where ever I want.
I sit and listen to music and news... 
If someone is willing to pay me for that, why not?

Bad weather? $3 McD pickups? sketchy hood locations? drunks? Buy a car to do this?... why?! oh why in the world would anyone would think it's a good idea?!?!?!

Just don't do it. Pick what is worth your while, and discard the rest. This is not a job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Can we do a Top 50 list of how UP.net has changed you to become a better ant? Maybe a even higher number?


Reminded me daily that;
* RS is a shit job,
* RS is very low pay,
* There is better out there.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I thought it was a lark at first - even fun and I learned about better ways to get around town. I bought a new car just for this. Then I found UP.net and slowly came to realize just how bad I effed up, with a big loan and revenue shrinking daily and the fun starting to wear off after around 3k rides with several more years of loan payments staring me in the face.

Then Covid came along, rides stopped and I'm thinking I'm really screwed now. Fortunately, Karma had other ideas. PUA kept me afloat until used car prices skyrocketed and I was able to unload my expensive ride with only a $4k loss - which PUA absorbed. I held on, thinking if I get back in, I can use my fuel guzzling beast. After the first of the year, and following all the grief experienced by drivers here, I'm out for good. It was fun while it lasted, and it didn't hurt too much. Now I can devote more time to recreation 

Oh, and UP didn't really help me that much - I mean, yes, in a sense that it is a gathering place, but really, it's the membership that helped me so much more. You can learn a heck of a lot just by following threads


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Thanks be to God and the Universe for UP.net.


Thanks be to Dara for dashing you into such devilish conditions.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's a perfect example of a learning opportunity...

A thread that explains why you should never let a red Solo cup into your car for any reason whatsoever.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/pax-with-alcoholic-drink-in-16oz-solo-cup.432737/


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

This website has sucked away my profits because I have skipped ride requests to argue with people here. Lawsuit pending.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
(Just kidding.)


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> This website has sucked away my profits because I have skipped ride requests to argue with people here. Lawsuit pending.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> This website has sucked away my profits because I have skipped ride requests to argue with people here. Lawsuit pending.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Well....Aren't you the moderator? Cant you (or someone) please rebrand this "uber-knucklehead-people? or...that's too long?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Well....Aren't you the moderator? Cant you (or someone) please rebrand this "uber-knucklehead-people? or...that's too long?


That's mentality impaired people... you racist deplorable


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> That's mentality impaired people... you racist deplorable


I'd be the first to concede that...I have my own "special needs" (so to say)....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Well....Aren't you the moderator? Cant you (or someone) please rebrand this "uber-knucklehead-people? or...that's too long?


I was a moderator at one point. But now I only focus on immoderation.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I just thought of writing this post upon reflection after a night of Ubering. I joined way back in 2015, but I was silent for years. Just observing, and learning. Thanks be to God and the Universe for UP.net. I always learned such valuable information about everything to do with Ubering over the years. It was just such a helpful tool to assist in the relentless horrors that the mothership inflicted on us...and continues to do so. It has definitely gotten worse over the years. I have come around to see that we are like the rebellion in the Star Wars saga. And Dara and the rest of corporate are basically Darth Vader and The Empire. The stormtroopers who are known to be terrible shots and miss all the time remind me of Uber support, who constantly send us "missed" replies which hurt far more than help.
> 
> Once the pandemic hit, I needed an outlet to share the increasing frustrations and immense increase in anxiety Ubering / "anting" all through the pandemic. Being with others during this terribly taxing time has alleviated much vexation for me. So I ask, how has joining UP.net helped you? During this pandemic, actively sharing stories, reading others' advice, getting great advice, has helped me adapt and become a much better ant. Well, my attitude towards Uber and pax has diminished dramatically, but that goes with the territory of driving all through this pandemic, which has been somewhat of a not so happy experience.
> 
> ...


Are you Korean?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Are you Korean?


A Chinese spy.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Are you Korean?


Hmmm... All these questions make me wonder now. Maybe I was adopted, even though my parents look Asian. Not that I care THAT much, but I may do a DNA test.


UberBastid said:


> A Chinese spy.


@UberBastid , You're out of this world racist replies not only make my day but they make my week sometimes. The crazier you get the happier I am to read your writing. If I've been off of UP.net for a couple of days, I click on your avatar and search for your most recent posts. Thanks!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

is this start as many new threads as possible day? asking for everybody afraid to ask.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Are you Korean?


A Chinese spy.


Young Kim said:


> Hmmm... All these questions make me wonder now. Maybe I was adopted, even though my parents look Asian. Not that I care THAT much, but I may do a DNA test.
> 
> @UberBastid , You're out of this world racist replies not only make my day but they make my week sometimes. The crazier you get the happier I am to read your writing. If I've been off of UP.net for a couple of days, I click on your avatar and search for your most recent posts. Thanks! :smiles:


Finally.
I got my very own stalker.

And, there's nothing 'racist' about being or recognizing a China spy. No more so than recognizing a Germany spy, or a Russia spy. 
That Socialist Congressman from San Francisco has been 'hanging out' with a China spy for years. Swawell isn't it?
Think she's the only one? I don't.

Come on man, come clean.
Do you love Chairman Xi?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> 1) Allowed me to be with commiserating soldier ants who can understand the plights of Ubering this past year as we all battled in the trenches.
> 2) Permitted me to laugh at the absurdity of what is going on now
> 3) Assisted me to make better choices on what will make me better money/higher earnings per hour.
> 4) Helped me to realize what a piece of shi* company Uber really is, and why I must view it as The Evil Empire
> ...


UP has been helpful to me. Mostly a lot of what not to do while doing rideshare. I'm amazed by some of the self-proclaimed geniuses who just babble on about how bad their pay is but then gloat about how they cancel and/or end ride after ride over the slightest issues. I've certainly learned that the rating system sucks at best.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> UP has been helpful to me. Mostly a lot of what not to do while doing rideshare. I'm amazed by some of the self-proclaimed geniuses who just babble on about how bad their pay is but then gloat about how they cancel and/or end ride after ride over the slightest issues. I've certainly learned that the rating system sucks at best.


I make more when I only accept rides no more than 5 mins away, so I can cancel out money losing multi-stops, grocery store and drive thru(s) if I have to, without losing more than 5 mins of my time, then can move on to a next ride (again, 5 mins away)...so I can absorb a few of these during a RS run and it doesnt impact my bottom line nearly as much as it could if took them.


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Drive around the airport and pick up airport riders.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Drive around the airport and pick up airport riders.


like from the curb, like at SFO? Yeah, I think not.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SHalester said:


> like from the curb, like at SFO? Yeah, I think not.


Doing that at Chicago O'Hare will get your car impounded also in a heartbeat


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I learned that Im the *best food delivery driver on the planet!!!

None of you MFers want any of this smoke!

(*except maybe @Seamus and @DickDasher)


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> like from the curb, like at SFO? Yeah, I think not.


In Phoenix, our law enforcement friends at that airport consider that an "illegal PU", and will take pics of your car, number plate, even of you (I once thought about asking for selfie of me and the airport cop) and then issue cituations, ban you from there, etc., etc.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> @DickDasher


&#129296;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

#1husler said:


> I make more when I only accept rides no more than 5 mins away, so I can cancel out money losing multi-stops, grocery store and drive thru(s) if I have to, without losing more than 5 mins of my time, then can move on to a next ride (again, 5 mins away)...so I can absorb a few of these during a RS run and it doesnt impact my bottom line nearly as much as it could if took them.


No man what you are doing is smart. Cancelling long pickups, multi-stops etc is good business.

What I'm talking about is the tools who cry about how they can't make even minimum wage and give all kinds of lame excuses over not accepting rides. Like wasting a long amount time waiting for a pax to come out then cancelling the ride once it starts because they want to prove how butch they are. Or those who try to convince others that the way to richness is collecting a $3.75 cancellation fee. There are so many tools here at UP who cry about low pay then gloat about about how they are always kicking out paying pax. Take advice from them and enjoy the poor house.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't agree regarding long pu's. More than one reason to like them. The pu's you want to avoid are 6 to 10 minutes away.
short pu's are great 
Extra long pu's are also good if done correctly.

example:
Took an airport pax 35miles out of Boston early afternoon. This isn't great. So I set a destination filter for the return and get a ping 13minutes and 5.8miles away, 1.5miles off course.
the pax sends me the "I'm coming now" note and at 5:01 I canceled.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> Don't agree regarding long pu's. More than one reason to like them. The pu's you want to avoid are 6 to 10 minutes away.
> short pu's are great
> Extra long pu's are also good if done correctly.
> 
> ...


Long pick up shuffles pay very well, I find!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

wallae said:


> I've also learned from the post here why we will never make any money.
> ..... well I went 52 minutes to pick up someone yesterday and the ride only paid $3.27
> Told how stupid they are
> Followed by another post by the same person the next week
> So I went 47 minutes to get someone and the ride only paid $2.27


Sooo true my brother @wallae, those "long pickup fees" sometimes seem to pay very little. About 2 days ago, I had like two 25 minute rides for the pickups, and then saw they were short rides (I think like 5 minutes), only to find out later I made just a $1.50 or $2.00 for driving half an hour as the add on for the "long pickup". Totally bogus.

However, as others have stated, sometimes I get a few dollars for the long pickup. I cannot be sure because I did not do a very careful analysis, but the Uber algorithm seems to vary sometimes in what they pay out. Sort of like when UberEats will pay out a very high sum with no surge for a tiny order going a short distance...and then pay a very small sum for a much bigger order and a long dropoff. I can see the earnings breakdown, but I agree with you we can get shafted.

I remember about a month ago, I drove 18 minutes for a long pickup from Niles IL to Mount Prospect, IL, then I cancelled after 5 minutes when the pax did not come out, respond to texts, etc. But then I did NOT get any cancellation fee! I called them about this the following Monday when phone support was available, and they did not do anything. Go figure.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> So you let an Uber driver intimidate you into injecting neurotoxins into your bloodstream. How does that make you a better Uber driver?


Lol...he's on a thread i created being bullied into getting the genocide juice...i guess hes just too good hearted of a guy for the ultra evil world we reside in

UP have shown me that the social problems of America is reflected amongst drivers...so many threads have become so anti black and anti immigrant you would have thought it was kkk.com....I learned why uber and lyft try to just match same races with each other because the spirit of jim crow is alive and well amongst ride share drivers


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> This website has sucked away my profits because I have skipped ride requests to argue with people here. Lawsuit pending.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


@Trafficat my brother! Yours was such a witty and hilarious reply.



wallae said:


>


LOL, is that John Cleese at 2:00? The Brits are soo funny! They can seem polite even when they are upset at you!



Diamondraider said:


> Don't agree regarding long pu's. More than one reason to like them. The pu's you want to avoid are 6 to 10 minutes away.
> short pu's are great
> Extra long pu's are also good if done correctly.
> 
> ...


Very good point. The ones that are 9-10 minutes away are the worst because you likely will drive a while and then NOT get the long pickup fee because Uber will deny paying it since it is just under the threshold.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Cancelling long pickups


well, not in calif because we see all the info; it would be a simple 'ignore' ping vs the dreaded cancel.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, not in calif because we see all the info; it would be a simple 'ignore' ping vs the dreaded cancel.


With Uber I rarely cancel. Lyft on the other hand...

I will accept a long pickup when the fare multiplier comes in to play. Usually that is when all the ants are cherry picking and not taking any short rides so the pax will send a ping my way at 3.5x and higher. Most pax just want a ride and have no idea what's going on with drivers. They pay what they see on the screen.

Uber and Lyft should really give the pax the option to set their rate higher to get a ride. Giving a tip upfront probably is not a good idea, especially if it can be taken back but if a pax is having a hard time getting a ride they should be given an option to increase their rates to get one.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UP taught me that the most efficient way to make money was with cancellation fees. When rates were reduced by 25% and surge pricing was eliminated in my market circa November, 2018 that became even more true. I haven’t driven since.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> With Uber I rarely cancel. Lyft on the other hand...
> 
> I will accept a long pickup when the fare multiplier comes in to play. Usually that is when all the ants are cherry picking and not taking any short rides so the pax will send a ping my way at 3.5x and higher. Most pax just want a ride and have no idea what's going on with drivers. They pay what they see on the screen.
> 
> Uber and Lyft should really give the pax the option to set their rate higher to get a ride. Giving a tip upfront probably is not a good idea, especially if it can be taken back but if a pax is having a hard time getting a ride they should be given an option to increase their rates to get one.


Tips can only be taken back in UE.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> With Uber I rarely cancel. Lyft on the other hand...
> 
> I will accept a long pickup when the fare multiplier comes in to play. Usually that is when all the ants are cherry picking and not taking any short rides so the pax will send a ping my way at 3.5x and higher. Most pax just want a ride and have no idea what's going on with drivers. They pay what they see on the screen.
> 
> Uber and Lyft should really give the pax the option to set their rate higher to get a ride. Giving a tip upfront probably is not a good idea, especially if it can be taken back but if a pax is having a hard time getting a ride they should be given an option to increase their rates to get one.


I thought of this years ago but I would make it an irrevocable "pickup incentive."


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Tips can only be taken back in UE.


Yes that's correct but I wouldn't be all that shocked if Uber did the same for rideshares so ants would be more inclined to do a long pickup or other unpopular type of ride...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> So you let an Uber driver intimidate you into injecting neurotoxins into your bloodstream. How does that make you a better Uber driver?


Define " Neurotoxins" . . . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> So you let an Uber driver intimidate you into injecting neurotoxins into your bloodstream. How does that make you a better Uber driver?


Neurotoxins are not necessarily all bad.
Some women use a neurotoxin to inject in their face to reduce wrinkles. It's called Botox (botulinum toxin).
It is used in surgical anesthesia.
When you put a flea collar on your dog/cat you are giving them neurotoxins.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Define " Neurotoxins" . . . .


It's already defined. A few keystrokes in Google and it's at your fingertips. But in case you're not able to do that here it is. 
neu·ro·tox·in
/ˈno͝orōˌtäksən/

_noun_

a poison which acts on the nervous system.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I just thought of writing this post upon reflection after a night of Ubering. I joined way back in 2015, but I was silent for years. Just observing, and learning. Thanks be to God and the Universe for UP.net. I always learned such valuable information about everything to do with Ubering over the years. It was just such a helpful tool to assist in the relentless horrors that the mothership inflicted on us...and continues to do so. It has definitely gotten worse over the years. I have come around to see that we are like the rebellion in the Star Wars saga. And Dara and the rest of corporate are basically Darth Vader and The Empire. The stormtroopers who are known to be terrible shots and miss all the time remind me of Uber support, who constantly send us "missed" replies which hurt far more than help.
> 
> Once the pandemic hit, I needed an outlet to share the increasing frustrations and immense increase in anxiety Ubering / "anting" all through the pandemic. Being with others during this terribly taxing time has alleviated much vexation for me. So I ask, how has joining UP.net helped you? During this pandemic, actively sharing stories, reading others' advice, getting great advice, has helped me adapt and become a much better ant. Well, my attitude towards Uber and pax has diminished dramatically, but that goes with the territory of driving all through this pandemic, which has been somewhat of a not so happy experience.
> 
> ...


Up.net has been a very valuable resource.
Started as a &#128077; &#128028; to a &#128405; &#128028;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol mostly exdrivers and new drivers on this site.

The one's who do just fine, do so not because they listen to what those who fail, or those who think everyone's situation is the same.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't mind thanking others on this site for giving me tips and tricks to make more money and work more efficiently.

Here are a few things I learned from this site that I am truly thankful for:

1) With UE there is the magical $8 anticipated tip amount which often means that actual tip to be received will be much more than just the $8.

2) For those DREADED APARTMENT DELIVERIES there is a software app called Beans that is free and has been FANTASTIC to use.

3) For carrying multiple drinks easily, those 6-cup heavy duty plastic holders from Michael's Stores are outstanding to use, only cost $3.99 each, and are stackable. So I got two of them!

It's easy to ***** and moan. Who else who has actually learned something positive from this site?


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I don't mind thanking others on this site for giving me tips and tricks to make more money and work more efficiently.
> 
> Here are a few things I learned from this site that I am truly thankful for:
> 
> ...


I actually have. I post occasionally, but mostly listen and absorb, then take what I need and apply it to my market IF it's pertinent. I @@@@@ and moan like most. I have a fellow Uber friend in my area and we discuss many things. Every time I send him a message about how effin @$&%%# the pings are, I get a good ping, usually within seconds. Doesn't actually make any sense whatsoever, but it's good for a chuckle. We share ideas, and he talked me into signing up for X, as I had only done UE previously. I haven't yet done a ride, but I will eventually.

When I first began UE last year, I used to take what I could get, as our family had nothing, and we were dependent on my income, so I drove the max time 7 days per week for a long time. When I finally landed another source of income after restrictions began to loosen, I became more picky with my acceptance. Since I was only driving for UE, I never knew what my acceptance rate was until I recently signed up for X; it mysteriously appeared even without ever having a passenger. I am at a whopping 37% acceptance rate. I definitely learned to stop taking @$%# pings some time ago, as it was no longer a necessity anyway. I have also learned that I do not care about my acceptance rate. All I am concerned with is earning what I need each week to supplement my income and support my family while I am completing my degree. This forum has given me a few valid pointers to make my goals a reality in a more efficient manner.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Play ...em when you can...! Hold a Lyft next trip bonus nonsense...and went to pick up an Uber rider about 11 miles away...on getting there...Lyft ride come in...I accepted the ride...picked up Lyft rider and complete it about 7 minutes and make $3 plus $6.75 bonus=$9.76...then proceed to pick Uber rider...on getting there...a young lady came out...with a bold smile..,I asked “Have you been waiting long?” She said No...I replied “Great”! A win-win situation...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I've definitely learned a lot over the years and try to help others. Some of the things I was taught would never be approved of by the UP masses but back in the day were lucrative.  Some you can't even do anymore because the AI has gotten too good. Some unapproved lessons.

Learned how to create surges. When there were a lot less drivers it was not terribly hard to do,especially with the help of a Zello group! A few of us created many a 3.0x surge at a particular airport, downtown party scene, and regional hub train station!
Was taught how to shuffle while sitting in a tavern having a few beers.
Was taught the art of long-hauling.
Was taught the best method of cleaning up puke and being back on the road in an hour.
Was taught the very satisfying method of collecting "return fees" when pax left garbage in my car.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Was taught the best method of cleaning up puke and being back on the road in an hour.


Wouldn't it have better to learn how to avoid pukers, like I do? &#128170;&#128526;


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I just thought of writing this post upon reflection after a night of Ubering. I joined way back in 2015, but I was silent for years. Just observing, and learning. Thanks be to God and the Universe for UP.net. I always learned such valuable information about everything to do with Ubering over the years. It was just such a helpful tool to assist in the relentless horrors that the mothership inflicted on us...and continues to do so. It has definitely gotten worse over the years. I have come around to see that we are like the rebellion in the Star Wars saga. And Dara and the rest of corporate are basically Darth Vader and The Empire. The stormtroopers who are known to be terrible shots and miss all the time remind me of Uber support, who constantly send us "missed" replies which hurt far more than help.
> 
> Once the pandemic hit, I needed an outlet to share the increasing frustrations and immense increase in anxiety Ubering / "anting" all through the pandemic. Being with others during this terribly taxing time has alleviated much vexation for me. So I ask, how has joining UP.net helped you?  During this pandemic, actively sharing stories, reading others' advice, getting great advice, has helped me adapt and become a much better ant. Well, my attitude towards Uber and pax has diminished dramatically, but that goes with the territory of driving all through this pandemic, which has been somewhat of a not so happy experience.
> 
> ...


upeenet teach me how to protect myself from pax.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

wallae said:


> I've also learned from the post here why we will never make any money.
> ..... well I went 52 minutes to pick up someone yesterday and the ride only paid $3.27
> Told how stupid they are
> Followed by another post by the same person the next week
> So I went 47 minutes to get someone and the ride only paid $2.27


 UBER SCREWS OVER DRIVERS ALL THE TIME!!! 
I have done that same thing drive 20 minutes for p/u no destination going 2 blocks. Scumbag figured out how to get a ride, without giving a destination before accepted by a driver. Uber makes more that way, especially on short trips .
WAKE UP DRIVERS!! YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID! 
I quit driving for Uber after they screwed me on my taxes. The online miles BS you can only claim 50% miles driven. SCREW UBER I QUIT!!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> UBER SCREWS OVER DRIVERS ALL THE TIME!!!
> I have done that same thing drive 20 minutes for p/u no destination going 2 blocks. Scumbag figured out how to get a ride, without giving a destination before accepted by a driver. Uber makes more that way, especially on short trips .
> WAKE UP DRIVERS!! YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!
> I quit driving for Uber after they screwed me on my taxes. The online miles BS you can only claim 50% miles driven. SCREW UBER I QUIT!!!


I only did it once&#128514;
I only did one long trip to learn you don't get compensated for the long return trip home.

regarding their online miles I don't use them mic keep a log book
Do you online miles are useless because it keeps logging me off when I refuse trips over and over and over


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> The online miles BS you can only claim 50% miles driven


who goes by that? I count every mile from garage exit, to garage entrance.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> who goes by that? I count every mile from garage exit, to garage entrance.


Ya know, maybe I spent too many years in Real Estate ... but, I consider a tax return to be an offer. I tell them everything I know about what I made, then I deduct what I think should be deductible and I send it in with a check.
I get creative with deductions. Not with income ... that's illegal. But I interpret deductions to MY advantage, not theirs.

Almost 100% of the time they accept my offer. I'm just not a big enough fish to warrant a lot of time just to collect a few hundred bux more.

Every once in a while they counter offer. I almost always accept their counter offer if it is reasonable; and I leave something in the offer that is obvious and small so they feel like they doing their job.

They call their counter offer an 'audit'. It's just different terminology than mine, it's a counter offer.
Audit doesn't phreak me out any more than any counter offer does.
We always come to agreement; once it took a few years and a good attorney ... but it always ends well.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, maybe I spent too many years in Real Estate ... but, I consider a tax return to be an offer. I tell them everything I know about what I made, then I deduct what I think should be deductible and I send it in with a check.
> I get creative with deductions. Not with income ... that's illegal. But I interpret deductions to MY advantage, not theirs.
> 
> Almost 100% of the time they accept my offer. I'm just not a big enough fish to warrant a lot of time just to collect a few hundred bux more.
> ...


Are you still active in real estate?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Are you still active in real estate?


I just last month resigned from NAR, CAR and my local board and MLS.
I still have my license ... broker since 1985.
It comes up for renewal end of next year and I prolly will just let it lapse.

Things have changed SO much I have been left behind -- technology and law.
It wouldn't be right for me 'represent' someone in a transaction.
There's newbies out there that could probably do a better job.

Every once in a while I get an old client that needs me. I refer them to MY broker and get a referral fee.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, maybe I spent too many years in Real Estate ... but, I consider a tax return to be an offer. I tell them everything I know about what I made, then I deduct what I think should be deductible and I send it in with a check.
> I get creative with deductions. Not with income ... that's illegal. But I interpret deductions to MY advantage, not theirs.
> 
> Almost 100% of the time they accept my offer. I'm just not a big enough fish to warrant a lot of time just to collect a few hundred bux more.
> ...


Kudos to you! You have a very painless way of explaining something that causes me SO MUCH STRESS!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Kudos to you! You have a very painless way of explaining something that causes me SO MUCH STRESS!


Don't be freaked out over IRS.
They are largely toothless.

Every tax season they find a fat cat to bully around so it hits the news and scares all of us peons.
I have arranged my finances and 'wealth' so that they can't get to it. I have very little for them to take. But, they can make life difficult so I negotiate ...
They're not going to devote much time to auditing an Uber drivers $20k earnings to see if you took 250 miles too much on a deduction. That's why I laugh at drivers who get aps that track mileage and keep records and reconcile them to Uber ... and go thru all that shit. I guess everyone needs a hobby ... I got better things to do with my time.

Also, never do your own returns. Pay for that EA or CPA signature as preparer. And, before it's completed ask the preparer ... "Does this make sense? Is it believable?" I have NOT taken a deduction even if it is legit, just because it attracts attention. Example: I do not show a 'home office' as a deduction; I hide that money in another category and will break it out if I have to (audit).

Stay within norms, make the offer reasonable ... they'll accept it.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Don't be freaked out over IRS.
> They are largely toothless.
> 
> Every tax season they find a fat cat to bully around so it hits the news and scares all of us peons.
> ...


@UberBastid is bang on! Don't sweat the IRS, rather it's me anyone should be worried about &#128526;


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

I feel I have benefitted from this group. 
As newbie I wanted to understand if my experience was similar.
As I gained experience I wanted to share some of the crap and learn from others.
I find it good to see other people are frustrated by U as well.
What did I learn 

different strategies for optimizing revenue, 
suggestions for handling poorly packaged food, 
that the algorithm is not for the benefit of drivers, 
drivers are not really valued, 
this should be a stepping stone towards something else and not a destination
That it wasn't just me that was frustrated by this experience. 
Don't hesitate to decline bad orders
The points are meaningless ( I will add that the surge rates are almost as meaningless as well. So many times I thought I would get a surge, however it did not appear. I don't know why it did not appear. Maybe I was picking up in the surge zone and delivering outside, or picking up outside and delivering into the surge zone. Maybe the timing was off. )
....


----------



## PhantomDriver (Feb 18, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I just thought of writing this post upon reflection after a night of Ubering. I joined way back in 2015, but I was silent for years. Just observing, and learning. Thanks be to God and the Universe for UP.net. I always learned such valuable information about everything to do with Ubering over the years. It was just such a helpful tool to assist in the relentless horrors that the mothership inflicted on us...and continues to do so. It has definitely gotten worse over the years. I have come around to see that we are like the rebellion in the Star Wars saga. And Dara and the rest of corporate are basically Darth Vader and The Empire. The stormtroopers who are known to be terrible shots and miss all the time remind me of Uber support, who constantly send us "missed" replies which hurt far more than help.
> 
> Once the pandemic hit, I needed an outlet to share the increasing frustrations and immense increase in anxiety Ubering / "anting" all through the pandemic. Being with others during this terribly taxing time has alleviated much vexation for me. So I ask, how has joining UP.net helped you? During this pandemic, actively sharing stories, reading others' advice, getting great advice, has helped me adapt and become a much better ant. Well, my attitude towards Uber and pax has diminished dramatically, but that goes with the territory of driving all through this pandemic, which has been somewhat of a not so happy experience.
> 
> ...


I drive only in the hours when I don't get ripped off so only a few hours per day and reducing as time progresses


----------

